# Australians in Dubai



## jillthomas (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, my husband has an opportunity to relocate for 6 years to Dubai, are there any Australians there? I have a million questions, Jill


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Plenty of Aussies in Dubai

Sgilli is one I believe & will no doubt be along before too long. Can no-one answer your questions then? 

-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here I am (thanks Elphaba !!!)
A big G'day and how can I help you Jill ?


----------



## keeneek (Oct 26, 2007)

Gidday, I am a girl aussie from sydney, been here for 5mths,,, How can I help you?


----------



## sydneychic1980 (Apr 25, 2008)

hello there, im also fairly new as well....been here since feb 08...but i can try help answer some questions at your request.


----------



## jillthomas (Apr 17, 2008)

I've never lived any further than 80kms from Sydney. How have you found it? Can women move around freely? Did you get any suprises? good or bad. We heard today that we will probably move in November so it's suddenly become real. I must sound pethetic, it's a 5 to 6 year commitment which means my world will change. I live on 5 acres with my beautiful horses. I'm a horse dentist with 2 children, 16 and 6. Any coments would be fantastic


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Jill,
Welcome back
Yes women have lots of freedom here...just the same as living in Oz.
(the only time it differs here is during Ramadan-this year it is Sept)
During the month of Ramadan there is to be no smoking, eating or drinking in public between sunrise and sunset.
Women should cover up a little more during these time.

I try and respect the culture here (ie I cover my arms when out, no midrif showing etc), though lots of women dress like they are off to the beach here...I dont think thats OK in MHO

Women work and drive here...

You may find work here, as there is a big horse community.

Yes, things will be different for you (ie no green paddocks, changes in weather etc), but Im sure you will be OK
80% of the population are expats, so you wont be alone.

I dont want to trivialise your fears, as it can be a big change, and for some it can a long time to settle (I was 1 too!!)
It is a great experience to experience living in another country and to be exposed to another culture.

Our best friends here are Emiratis and as a family, we have learnt so much about the Emiratis way of life and Islam, that we cant wait to take that information back to Oz and share it with everyone, and open their minds to how wonderful these people are.

Oz will always be home to us, but while we have this chance to be here, we are going to enjoy the best we can (through the good days and the bad)


----------



## abzy86 (Oct 6, 2008)

keeneek said:


> Gidday, I am a girl aussie from sydney, been here for 5mths,,, How can I help you?


GDAY MATE!!

hey my name is abdul im 22 yrs of age from sydney i just want to know if i can find work in dubai for a person like me 


i speak fluent arabic which is because my backround is lebanese, im a australian citizen, good with computers, microsoft office and have my hsc thats about it......... can i find work in dubai .........


----------

